# First medicated iui. Success stories needed please.



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Evening lovely ladies

Haven't been on here for about a year but could do with some positive stories. Bit of background... Been ttc since 2009. Started with icsi, dh had vasectomy so it's a plumbing issue. Two bfns. We have to self fund so moved to iui. Had 5 natural, 1 bfp that ended at 5w3d (chemical?)

We have now changed clinics and I started gonal f 50 injections on Friday. Scan booked for Friday which seems a long way off. When I was doing natural cycles I was scanned every other day. Is this right?

Also, anyone have any side effects from gonal? I did menopur for the icsi and it made me a hormonal raging loon! So far I just feel a bit teary and shattered but that could be just cos we are back on the roller coaster again. 

Anyway, any experiences you have had would be great to hear about. 

Thanks.  
X


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hutchess,

Sorry your have been through the mill it seems. I dont have any experience with gonal im afraid. I did have 2 natural IUI's whice ended in BFN. My 3rd attempt medicated on clomid I did get a BFP but it ended in MC at 7.5 weeks.

Currently on my 2nd medicated again with clomid and currently on the dreaded 2WW.

I will say though If i knew then what I know now I would have listened to my clinic and started off medicated from the start. IT's easier and more accurate for them to time the IUI and with IUI the timing is everything.

I am starting to think now that my first 2 attempts maybe the timing was out. Having said that I had a slight drama this time with my trigger and ended up triggering later so I hope we got the timing ok.

With regards to scans medicated I was always first scanned day cd8 or day cd9 so a week later sounds about right.

come and join us all on the IUI thread for Jan/Feb.

Good luck with your cycle and wishing you a BFP.


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks sarahlo. 

Fingers crossed for you. The tww is horrible. Have you got much longer left?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Your welcome.

Thanks, i'm only 4DPIUI so not even out of the first week yet. Im doing ok though its the second week where I start to go crazy lol

I think the good thing about medicated is it helps to mature the follicles and also sometimes getting more than 1 follcile is like having a couple of IUIS rolled into one. Timing as well. I read somewhere not long ago that the reason IUI has a low success rate is not because it doesn't work but due to timings being out!


----------

